# Routine Marriage



## amr_eng82 (Oct 12, 2017)

My wife became so cold in our marriage with the rare intimacy between us, i didn’t know how difficult is marriage until now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

You want to elaborate a little. 

I nearly divorced my wife of 40+ years because I felt she was frigid and she refused to have sex with me ever again. I also felt that she emotionally hurt/abused me, but I was wrong about that (sort of). I later learned that she still loved me and that we had both been pushing each other away emotionally to the point that she finally emotionally shut down.

Ultimately, I learned that I was part of the problem. I apologized to her, changed myself started treating her in a way that made her feel loved (in her Love Languages -- Chapman's book the 5 Languages of Love). I also did what MW Davis (in her book the Sex Starved Marriage) would call 180's. After a while we started marriage counseling with a sex therapist did a Gottmans weekend Art and Science of Love class and worked on saving our marriage.

Good luck.


----------

